# Sub Up or Sub Down??? MK4 Jetta spare tire well install



## Mspeedy3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey-
Any posts I found in archived threads are either no longer available or???
Anyways, Ive always found that facing subs rearward in a 'trunk' car or hatchback gives a way better boom (than facing forward)... which I know isnt rocket science... but what about in the spare tire area?
Im doing a stealth install and want to put my JL12 in the spare tire area, under the carpet or under something similar (acoustic carpet).
Before I go to great pains to fab a box to get 1.35cu/ft @>8" deep in this area, should I aim the sub upwards or downwards-firing? Mounted conventially BTW, not inverted.
Im unsure how the trunk acoustics will effect the sound or volume of the enclosure with it facing down, but the JL stealthbox's mount them like this, and I think it might be a bit safer for the sub if it was facing down...
Anyone with any experience or trial-and-error tales that might help?\THNX


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Sub Up or Sub Down??? MK4 Jetta spare tire well install (Mspeedy3)*

I would personally mount it facing up, and do so in my installs.
I'm not sure how the MK4 stealth box affects the loading on the sub.
The new stealth boxes are put in the sides of the trunk as opposed to in the spare.


----------



## Mspeedy3 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Sub Up or Sub Down??? MK4 Jetta spare tire well install (JDriver1.8t)*

Yeah I thought facing up would be better for fidelity, just didnt want any acoustic cancellation...
Do you do the installs under the OE carpet? Modified floor cover? or do you do a custom carpet job?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Sub Up or Sub Down??? MK4 Jetta spare tire well install (Mspeedy3)*

Here is a current install that I am working on.
The sub box goes inside the spare tire, and the floor is only raised .75''.
The customer wants to make his own floor for the trunk, but the factory carpet and 1/4'' hardboard could be thrown right on top of this.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Sub Up or Sub Down??? MK4 Jetta spare tire well install (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_










Very cool little CNC. I was just over in Italy looking at some top of the top of the line 5 axis CNC machines. Insane!!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Sub Up or Sub Down??? MK4 Jetta spare tire well install (CMihalcheon)*

This table router will do 4'x8' sheets of up to 2'' (because of the bit chuck).
It isn't mine, but I have unlimited access to it.


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Sub Up or Sub Down??? MK4 Jetta spare tire well install (Mspeedy3)*

If my memory is correct, my actual JL Stealthbox has the 10" sub firing down in the trunk. I have it hooked up to JL 500 amp and it sounds great IMO


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Sub Up or Sub Down??? MK4 Jetta spare tire well install (menace1930)*

Facing it down shouldn't be that much of a problem as long as you leave enough room for the air to escape. If the air doesn't get out... you get no bass. The tire-well in the Jetta is nice because it slopes up toward the rear of the car. If you elevate the box off the floor a few inches and leave it open towards the rear of the car it might work to your advantage.
Here's a pic of my Mk4 "stealthbox". 8w7 in 2 cubic feet ported and it only raised the floor about 3". It also hammered like hell even with the OEM trunk carpet over top of it...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

neither up nor down are good options. Of the two, up is better


----------



## Mspeedy3 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Well Im trying to fit a JL 12" in there... if I can angle it rearward Id like to/might have to for clearance reasons. I still need to be able to use the trunk as a trunk, which is a major rain on the parade a had planned, until my GF put an end to it!!
If I need to raise the floor, thats always an option...
Radda - I like the mesh-floor idea!! I had thought of something sorta similar, and it looks great BTW - nice work
From what I remember the original JL Stealthbox's did have a 10" downward firing driver, but that was likely to allow you to keep the spare tire in there as well (cone area facing in to the rim?)


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

correct


----------

